# Roofing nails



## apkole (Jul 25, 2009)

Depends on the shingle you are using. With a "standard exposure" (5" to the weather) shingle, such as a 3-in-1, one box will install 20 sq. at 4 nails per shingle.

However, if you elect to use a laminated (shake look) shingle (GAF/ELK Timberline or Certainteed Landmark, those shingles lay 5 5/8" to the weather, and one carton of nails will come pretty close to getting 23 sq installed (at 4 nails per shingle). Two cartons would be the safe bet, but you will have most of that second carton left over.

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Typical box count is 7,200 nails per box, with 120 per coil.

That will do abount 21 squares.

Ed


----------



## GerryinBelleRiv (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, two boxes it is. I guess Habitat can always use the extras.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just did my house and it was a little over 30 square. I just barely needed two boxes and had a ton left over. I would buy one box and then get another should you need it along the way. Or buy and two and return it if you don't use it. A lot will depend on how many nails are required per shingle. If you nail 5 in each shingle you'll go through that box a lot quicker.


----------



## RadiantRoofer (Aug 11, 2009)

> Roof is a little over 23 squares with approx 200 linear feet of starter shingles. How many boxes will I need?


Don't forget about how you are going to secure the underlayment. Here in Canada you need that eaves protection. Unless you are just going over your old shingles.

Radiant,


----------

